# first Handgun advice



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

I am sure this is asked a lot and I have read the sticky, which is excellent btw. I am going to the local gun range today to look over various handguns. I am finding it hard to pick what would suit my needs as it is not a common need. I am a photographer by heart and often find myself in the wilderness. I am thinking this will serve best as a last resort protection from dangerous mammels and hopefully nothing else. Basically I know nothing about handguns(read this literally). I am looking at either a Sig or glock but that is not based on any knowledge as i am open to anything. I would like for this to be light/small as the camping gear/climbing/photo gear is enough as is:mrgreen: I am also planning on enrolling in some classes(the ones at Sig's sight looked good)? What do you guys recommend for <1000 new or used any brand. I would specifically like to hear from anyone that has the same needs/


edit: forgot to add will need to handle extreme conditions(weather wise) and be easy to clean and VERY safe.

Jonathan


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If you are the same person who asked the choice between the Glock 19c and the Sig Pro, I just answered U over there.

Here, it seems like U are looking to widen your range.

U will get tons of ideas from people here probably - As a new person to handguns, I would typically recommend you get a 9mm. Cheap to shoot and not much recoil. There are many good choices out there. It would also make a decent home defense gun or a carry gun if you get a permit later.

1911s are nice guns - but as a newbie, I don't know if I would recommend one as your FIRST handgun. The bullet size - 45ACP is good - but many 1911s can be picky and can take some work to make them reliable (some do work right out of the box, but not always). As a FIRST gun, I can't make the recommendation (Mike, another member here, has suggested the same thing to others in the past).

But, U added a new wrinkle to the whole issue - U want it for defense in the wilderness. IF that is what I wanted out of a gun, I would want something more powerful than a 9mm and a 45ACP. At a minimum, I'd get a 357 revolver w/ 357 rounds. This might be a good option for you, because you could practice with .38 rounds until you get good with the gun. At some point, U'd have to practice with the more powerful 357 rounds that you would want to carry, though.

The possible problem with this is that U wanted a semi-auto. For a semi-auto in the forest, I'd probably get a Glock 20 - a 10mm handgun. But once again - That might not be the choice for someone new to handguns. I think you are wanting a powerful handgun, but don't yet have the practice with something like a 22 or a 9mm yet. So, it's really tough to make a recommendation.

I'm not a revolver guy - I prefer semi-autos. I have 6 of them. But if tomorrow, I wanted to go out into the forest and wanted protection, I'd probably go buy a Ruger GP 100 - a stainless 4" barrelled 357. A .44 would be an even better choice, if ya came in contact w/ a bear, but i personally would stick with the 357 and pray it was enough


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Big medicine for dangerous critters.*

The one that comes to mind is of course the ultra light weight Smith & Wesson model 329 44 Magnum revolver that they claim that that they made with you in mind. 
While firing full house 44 Magnum rounds in a 24 oz Revolver may seem like the dream of one of those guys that like to hurt, It would be just the thing if you happened to get between a she bear and her cubs. That phony Naturalist and his girlfriend that ended up on THE INSIDE of a bear a couple years ago in Alaska should have had one. Of course they were too stupid to even consider one.

it gives you the absolute maximum power to weight ratio Safety wise a double action revolver is about as good as it gets.


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks shipwreck! No that other guy is not me:mrgreen: i am not opposed to revolvers and will go check them out and perhaps post over there. Hopefully I can get a good sense of recoil today at the shooting range. Are revolvers as safe/ light?


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

jimg11 said:


> The one that comes to mind is of course the ultra light weight Smith & Wesson model 329 44 Magnum revolver that they claim that that they made with you in mind.
> While firing full house 44 Magnum rounds in a 24 oz Revolver may seem like the dream of one of those guys that like to hurt, It would be just the thing if you happened to get between a she bear and her cubs. That phony Naturalist and his girlfriend that ended up on THE INSIDE of a bear a couple years ago in Alaska should have had one. Of course they were too stupid to even consider one.
> 
> it gives you the absolute maximum power to weight ratio Safety wise a double action revolver is about as good as it gets.


Thanks Jim, that 329 looks real nice! checking into it...pricey:mrgreen:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

While firepower is an important factor for a pistol used primarily for the woods, hitting your target is even more vital!
Either the .44 mag or the .357 magnum will take down most any North American animal. Shoot them both and see which YOU are more comfortable with. I prefer the .44 Magnum. Mainly because it does not have that super sonic "crack" to it like the .357... That's my reason, you choose because of your own reason.

Frankly, for a walk in the woods, I don't feel underguned even with my 9mm. That's because I can shoot it very well. Would I take it on a bear hunt? No.
But if you can't hit any thing with the magnums and can hit with the 9mm, I'd go with the 9mm. 15 rounds in the animal is better than 6 on the rocks!


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> While firepower is an important factor for a pistol used primarily for the woods, hitting your target is even more vital!
> Either the .44 mag or the .357 magnum will take down most any North American animal. Shoot them both and see which YOU are more comfortable with. I prefer the .44 Magnum. Mainly because it does not have that super sonic "crack" to it like the .357... That's my reason, you choose because of your own reason.
> 
> Frankly, for a walk in the woods, I don't feel underguned even with my 9mm. That's because I can shoot it very well. Would I take it on a bear hunt? No.
> But if you can't hit any thing with the magnums and can hit with the 9mm, I'd go with the 9mm. 15 rounds in the animal is better than 6 on the rocks!


Thanks jeff. Is there a good middle of the road? power and accuracy? I am planning on going to the shooting range once a month or so? With a big caliber am I ever really going to be accurate?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I suppose for a courgar or mountain lion - 9mm might be ok. But if bears are even anywhere in your area - I wouldn't even think of taking a 9mm - despite the greater # of rounds. You'll just piss the bear off.

As much as I am not a revolver fan - I'd get one if it were me in your position. 

Desert Eagle is too damn big to think of a semi-auto 357. a 10m Glock is the only other thing that comes to mind outside of a revolver. I guess a 40 cal is better than a 9mm, but still not in the same range as the 357.

Hell, get 2 guns and carry both, if ya want something powerful AND something with capacity. I suppose if it were me, I'd carry 1 of my existing 9mms AND a revolver.

U can get 8 shot 357 revolvers too. U aren't limited to ONLY 6 rounds.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*First Handgun advice.*

Hi Chemist,
Someone once told me that everything is a compromise! If it were not I would have a palm size pistol that was about 1/2" thick that fired many huge bullets at pinpoint accuracy and power enought to bowl over an elephant without it recoiling enough to disturb my aim. Since this is not posssible I own several guns.
1. I believe that the easiest and best gun to learn on is a .22 with sufficent size and weight to give really good accuracy. There are many good choices to start from. I learned to shoot with a ruger 22 auto many years ago. I started with the fixed sight standard and then got a 7" target model. I loved the size of the standard but the target model had better sights and trigger so I sold both and got a 4 1/2" Colt Match target for the best of both worlds.
There are many Accurate 22 pistols or revolvers out there. Learn the Basics.
2. the Medium range Guns are the place where most go next then end their search. 9mm, 38 Special, 357 magnum are relatevely easy to use and shoot. With good bullets they do most any thing that needs to be done with a handgun. Ammo is reasonably inexpensive. They come in many sizes Pistols or revolvers, various sights, capacities from 5 rounds to 17 rounds. This is where the compromises become really appearant. smaller, lighter = easier to carry or conceal = more recoil. Bigger, Heavier = easier to hold / shoot = less recoil.
3. go on from there as there ar bigger bullets, bigger guns, different experiences. Try various guns, Brands, styles. Shoot until you find something that you really like and will do what you think you need to do.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You have to know the area that you going into also to figure out what to carry. I been all over the hills in the mid-west and never run into anything bigger than deer or bobcats. Now in the Smokey Mountains I have run into Black Bear. Never been out west where they got Grizzlys.
The frist area I carried 4"/.357.
The second area I carried 6"/.44mag.
The thrid area I would want a larger caliber, but I am not sure what.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The best thing to have if travelling in the wilderness is a shotgun or rifle slung over your shoulder. If you want the utmost relaiblity in the wilderness under adverse conditions, a semi-auto is not the best choice.

If you absolutely must have a sidearm, you would be best going for at least .357 Magnum, .44 Magnum, or .45 Colt. I wouldn't expect a weak action as the modern recoil operated systems are to be great platforms for such duty. Even the .357 Magnum, .44 Magnum, and .45 Colt lack power that is ideal. Keep in mind that the .44 Magnum is only half the power of the .30-30.

For a beginner, you can use .44 Special, .38 Special, and light .45 Colt loads. All of which have mild recoil.

As much as I like the .44 Magnum, I would not want to test the revolver's effectiveness on dangerous game. That's what my Ithaca Model 37 is for. There are plenty of choices in light, fairly short rifles and shotguns that would be a much better choice for such duty.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I suppose for a courgar or mountain lion - 9mm might be ok. But if bears are even anywhere in your area - I wouldn't even think of taking a 9mm - despite the greater # of rounds. You'll just piss the bear off.
> 
> 
> > With all due respect, that's not entirely true Shipwreck, I know from personal experience... Black Bears are not as tough as their Brown cousins... However, I'm not advocating shooting a bear with anything, unless you absolutely have to. The last resort type of thing...
> ...


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

phew lots of good advice guys. I am thinking i may look into a heavier model of some sort. Hopefully when I go to the range in a few hours I can test several of the suggested or similar and therefore come back with better questions:mrgreen: 

thanks

the wildlife varies and not always in the US. However if I am not in the US it will be usually on a reserve or similar. i might opt for some bear spray and choose something more suitable for other mammelian disasters if that were the case.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Your search is over!










This will stop anything in North America. (well...everywhere actually)

Reliable and easy to clean. 9mm will just piss of the animals (this will take em out) 

:smt068 :smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

And if that is too big then you can alway go for this one.:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Okay, my two cents. Much good advice as usual. I too am a photographer (more portrait) and am out in the wilds as often as possible. I live thirty miles from Glacier National Park in Montana so we have the Grizzly and Black bear and also Mountain Lions. Right now I only carry my Glock 23 (.40) which is not what I’d recommend for Mr. Grizzly but right now it’s better than nothing.

When funds are sufficient I will probably get a ported .454. KA BOOM! I carried a .44 magnum when I lived in Alaska. I never had to use it defensively luckily. Personally, if your going to be around Mr. Grizzly I would not be comfortable carrying anything less than a .44 magnum.

Legally carrying in some area’s is also an issue. Technically it is illegal to carry a handgun in Glacier National Park (any national park). Do I? I plead the 5th.

You may have to consider more than one gun and when you start shooting you will probably want more than one anyway. It's like a cocaine habit man, that one snort will just do it for a while until you need another fix. Luckily, I am not experianced in this area.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

From all the shows/info I've watched (Discovery Channel/Outdoor Channel, etc) most outdoorsmen carry a revolver. The stainless version and the magnum caliber. If it were me, I'd look at an used stainless .357, .41 and .44 S&W, Ruger and Taurus. Rubber grips, light weight and a short barrel. For pack carry, I'd have the hammer bobbed (the extended hammer spur is ground flush). Don't want it getting hung up on anything inside your pack if needed in a hurry. Finally, keep in mind, a small short barrel magnum revolver will have a "holy s***" recoil. But, if you are being attacked by a wild animal, I doubt you'll feel or care about the recoil. Don't forget to practice. You sure don't want to go to the woods carrying a handgun you are afraid to shoot. Know your gun like you know your camera. Watch where you step.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'd presonally have to say if U want a revolver - go with the Ruger or S&W - I'd skip Taurus. I know there is always a guy who will say he loves Taurus revolvers - But for every +1 I read, I read 5 negative posts about Taurus revolvers.

Too bad they don't make those old 45 mag Automags  (semi-autos)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Chemist, as I said in my 1st post - U will get many, many points of view here. Some I agree w/. Some I do not. Just as some people agree w/ me and some do not. In the end - take all the advice - put it into a ball.... Mull thru it - and then ya just gotta take your chances and make up your mind


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow guys, I had a blast shooting today!! I shot with a walther 9mm and a glock23(.40). I really liked the glock! How much of a difference is there in the glock 23 and the ruger .45's? I still need to try a revolver..next week


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Which Walther did you shoot, a P99? Was it the A/S version or the QA version? I love the A/S model. Its my all time fav gun (as everyone on this site already knows  )


----------



## Dorian (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Chemist,

The folks here have given you good some good info so far.
To get in to the large mammal range you eliminate most semi autos. Those that remain are not the best to learn on for a new shooter. If you still want to go with a semi auto, which would leave you looking at 10mm hand guns for the most part. You may want to try one at a range first, before buying one.

On the other hand you have some more options with revolvers. But probably the best one would be a .357mag/.38spc which is just about right for some one just getting in to shooting.

But here is what I would be looking at if I were in your shoes.
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAProdView?model=308&return=Y
I wish it was offered in a double action with stainless finish, but you can't have every thing. And this option covers your needs with the bonus of cheep 9mm practices.

Dorian


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I were to get a revolver - it would be this one:

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAProdView?model=1705&return=Y

Also, be aware that ALL gun companies advertise their price higher than the street price. U can get one for $450 or less at a store.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

From what you said a good 4" barrel 357 mag. would be the best over all handgun for you. There are many good handguns and cal. to pick from but lack of experience is where you limit yourself. After you have shot for awhile then you will be able to widen your selection or collection to pick the one that is best for where you go.


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Which Walther did you shoot, a P99? Was it the A/S version or the QA version? I love the A/S model. Its my all time fav gun (as everyone on this site already knows  )


Shipwreck it was a p99...to be honest I am not sure what time. I really liked the sights and it was a very comfortable easy layout!! Mags were easy to load too. Of course it was the first handgun I have ever shot:mrgreen:


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys! I need to shoot a revolver next week to get a feel for it. How do these compare to say a .45 caliber semi auto pistol?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

the chemist said:


> I am sure this is asked a lot and I have read the sticky, which is excellent btw. I am going to the local gun range today to look over various handguns. I am finding it hard to pick what would suit my needs as it is not a common need. I am a photographer by heart and often find myself in the wilderness. I am thinking this will serve best as a last resort protection from dangerous mammels and hopefully nothing else. Basically I know nothing about handguns(read this literally). I am looking at either a Sig or glock but that is not based on any knowledge as i am open to anything. I would like for this to be light/small as the camping gear/climbing/photo gear is enough as is:mrgreen: I am also planning on enrolling in some classes(the ones at Sig's sight looked good)? What do you guys recommend for <1000 new or used any brand. I would specifically like to hear from anyone that has the same needs/
> 
> edit: forgot to add will need to handle extreme conditions(weather wise) and be easy to clean and VERY safe.
> 
> Jonathan


Ok, first off, I will admit I didn't read every response, so if I resay something someone has already stated, I do apologize.

Alright. I am also a photographer, although I have not moved on to really climbing through the wilderness yet. I'd love to do it, but have not yet. I currently carry a Bersa Thunder380 which is small and lightweight. But I don't trust the gun enough to carry it with a round chambered and to carry it anywhere other than my ankle. So this is not a good option.

I want everyone to take note that this is sort of out of character for me. LOL! I am going to reccomend a Glock.

While I am a complete Sig fanatic, I wouldn't take my Sig out into the woods. It isn't that I don't think it could handle the job, but being a metal gun it is slightly heavier (and I assume, if you are like me, you don't need any more weight with a camera bag in tow while wandering on uneven ground) and is prone to surface rust. The Sig Pro, which is a polymer gun, is a good choice to combat that issue, but I have very little experience with them and therefore I cannot reccomend them and feel good about it.

The Glock is polymer, light weight, and you can get a decent caliber in a smaller size. And you can pretty much torture the every living daylights out of one and it will still be good to you. So if you are a camper, you don't really need to worry too much about the rust issue, although it does still have metal parts you'll need to look after. It will gladly hold up against just about anything you toss its way, such as bumping into trees, falling into mud, etc.

So I say rent a Glock at the local firing range. Research various calibers and see what size Glock you can get in it, then go nuts on the gun rental (if gun rental is an option at your local range). If you like it and buy one, I seriously doubt you will regret your choice.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

the chemist said:


> Thanks guys! I need to shoot a revolver next week to get a feel for it. How do these compare to say a .45 caliber semi auto pistol?


Way less chance of jamming. A .357 is a good option, especially in the wilderness. Just be aware of the physics of a small barreled, light weight revolver and recoil.


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks sucklead! Great to hear from similar minds. I am a big camper and am really liking the glocks. I will play some more with them next time at the range and research...i can see how this can become an addicting hobby


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Ok, first off, I will admit I didn't read every response,


:smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

The best fit, IMO, is a Glock 10mm.

Sufficient power, good capacity, light weight and simply shrugs off harsh environments.

I prefer the model 29 for a walking around gun, but the model 20 is easier to shoot fast _and_ maintain good accuracy.

FWIW

:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that would probably be the only semi auto to begin to fit the requirements, as I mentioned above - but a 10mm is not a 1st handgun for someone who just got into handguns.


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

9x19 said:


> The best fit, IMO, is a Glock 10mm.
> 
> Sufficient power, good capacity, light weight and simply shrugs off harsh environments.
> 
> ...


How does the 10mm caliber match up to the .40 glocks? Which has more power? I shot the .40 glock and it wasent bad at all?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10mm is more powerful - although, I have read the claims of others recently that states that commerical ammo is not as powerful anymore - for full 10mm power, ya gotta reload, apparently.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

If this is for the wilderness I agree with gunut but I would get the S&W 460 in a 4 inch. I bought one for my son to take to Alaska. He wanted to take 45 acp but if you run into a bear i'd rather have two shots with a 460 or 500 mag than 13 rounds of 45acp. The reason I got the 460 is that when I get it back I can reload it for the 454 cas and 45 L Colt also. He is up there for another three weeks. He manly will be shooting with his Nikon.


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> If this is for the wilderness I agree with gunut but I would get the S&W 460 in a 4 inch. I bought one for my son to take to Alaska. He wanted to take 45 acp but if you run into a bear i'd rather have two shots with a 460 or 500 mag than 13 rounds of 45acp. The reason I got the 460 is that when I get it back I can reload it for the 454 cas and 45 L Colt also. He is up there for another three weeks. He manly will be shooting with his Nikon.


Thanks! Sounds like a fun shoot with the nikon. Ahh more to research and ponder


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103


Oh, like you do! LOL!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

the chemist said:


> Thanks! Sounds like a fun shoot with the nikon. Ahh more to research and ponder


If you go for a 460 or 500, do shoot it first. They are two of those guns our range makes people sign a seperate waver for before shooting. I was actually thinking of those guns myself when I wrote my original response, but I was guessing you had very little to no experience shooting. Those two aren't a first gun, either. I love the 500, personally, but definetly shoot them before buying.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Oh, like you do! LOL!


Actually, I pretty much do - as an admin, I try to.

But, if I am replying in a thread, I definetly do


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> If you go for a 460 or 500, do shoot it first. They are two of those guns our range makes people sign a seperate waver for before shooting. I was actually thinking of those guns myself when I wrote my original response, but I was guessing you had very little to no experience shooting. Those two aren't a first gun, either. I love the 500, personally, but definetly shoot them before buying.


i most certianly will! I plan on shooting a 10mm and a revolver next week. your assumption was correct. Last week was the first time shooting at the range. Heck I am having a lot of fun and might opt for 2 guns. One for the original intent and one to shoot at the range:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The 500 is a load of fun and a real good stress relief! LOL! But for revolvers, especially first ones that you plan to carry, I would say try out the various barrel sizes of the S&W 686 and the Ruger GP-101, and also try a Ruger SP101.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually, I pretty much do - as an admin, I try to.
> 
> But, if I am replying in a thread, I definetly do


I admit, I usually read all the responses too, mostly because they are entertaining. But I get lazy or pressed for time some nights and will skip a few.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm not to sure about first handguns but I spotted one of these at the local gun shop the other day and is on my list of to get guns for backpacking and biking in the mountains. 
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAProdView?model=5303&return=Y
I was looking at a .454 though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think a 454 is a good FIRST handgun 

Any revolver over 357 is gonna be too much for him to begin with


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

the chemist said:


> Heck I am having a lot of fun and might opt for 2 guns. One for the original intent and one to shoot at the range:mrgreen:


How innocently the addiction begins ...

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> How innocently the addiction begins ...
> 
> WM


U ain't kiddin'


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

Some have suggested the .357 mag revolver types...what about this

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=10001&productId=45935&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y

a smith and wesson M&P .357 Sig. Is this going to have the same power as a .357 mag? Or am I confused? Also let me know if you think it would be too much for me.
thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

357 sig is not the same as a 357 magnum. The .357 sig is a new round. I'm not into it, personally. It is more powerful than a 40 cal. 

But, its not the same thing.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

My first gun was a S&W 686-6 Plus 4" .357. I liked it but alot of people on the S&W forum complained about newer S&Ws with the Internal Locks. From what I've read on the forums I visit, a older model used S&W or new Ruger revolver is the way to go.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I can hardly believe I am reading recommendations for 10mm Glocks, scandium .44 Magnums, and .460/.500 revolvers for a novice handgun shooter! Jonathan, I can pretty much guarantee if you start with guns like these, you will never become a good handgun shooter. These are guns for very experienced shooters and really no one else. I can scarcely imagine a worse first gun than a .500 revolver.

If you seriously need a firearm for bear defense, save yourself a whole lot of trouble and buy a Marlin Guide Gun. It's a lever-action .45-70 carbine that you can find for under $500 new. Yeah, it's not as cool and romantic as a handgun, but it's still pretty slick and easy to carry on a sling, very simple to operate, and a whole lot easier to shoot well than a hard-kicking big-bore handgun. A shotgun stoked with Brenneke slugs is second choice, but bulkier and harder to shoot well versus a Guide Gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I can hardly believe I am reading recommendations for 10mm Glocks, scandium .44 Magnums, and .460/.500 revolvers for a novice handgun shooter! Jonathan, I can pretty much guarantee if you start with guns like these, you will never become a good handgun shooter. These are guns for very experienced shooters and really no one else.


I agree - that's what I have been saying - handgun wise, he shouldn't start w/ anything more powerful than a 357, and he can use 38 rounds in it until he gets good.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I agree - that's what I have been saying - handgun wise, he shouldn't start w/ anything more powerful than a 357, and he can use 38 rounds in it until he gets good.


<Yoda voice on> Yes, to Ship you listen! <Yoda voice off>

Of course, I am not sure I would want a paltry little .357 between a bear and me. I'll still take the Guide Gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I can hardly believe I am reading recommendations for 10mm Glocks, scandium .44 Magnums, and .460/.500 revolvers for a novice handgun shooter! Jonathan, I can pretty much guarantee if you start with guns like these, you will never become a good handgun shooter. These are guns for very experienced shooters and really no one else. I can scarcely imagine a worse first gun than a .500 revolver.
> 
> If you seriously need a firearm for bear defense, save yourself a whole lot of trouble and buy a Marlin Guide Gun. It's a lever-action .45-70 carbine that you can find for under $500 new. Yeah, it's not as cool and romantic as a handgun, but it's still pretty slick and easy to carry on a sling, very simple to operate, and a whole lot easier to shoot well than a hard-kicking big-bore handgun. A shotgun stoked with Brenneke slugs is second choice, but bulkier and harder to shoot well versus a Guide Gun.


Mike is 100 percent correct. The Marlin Guide Gun is about the perfect self-defense firearm for wandering around where there be bears; it's exactly what it was designed for. A friend of mine has one - bought specifically for his Alaska trip - and it's actually pretty easy to shoot. About half the recoil I expected.

From personal experience of introducing about a dozen people to shooting, a .38 Special revolver is the handun of choice by my new shooters. I always start a new shooter on a .22 LR handgun, but after not much range time they want something that "feels" more powerful. A .38 has enough felt recoil to give them that feedback, yet is mild enough that they're not immediately scared of it. It's easy to move on from there after they get used to that.


----------

